

University of Reddit - ishener
http://universityofreddit.com/

======
jebeng
I remember seeing this before. The quality of the courses were often quite
poor. And many instructors would start a course and not finish it, leaving the
people following the course hanging.

~~~
_pmf_
> The quality of the courses were often quite poor. And many instructors would
> start a course and not finish it, leaving the people following the course
> hanging.

"Reddit". Big ambitions, then nothing.

------
itafroma
Note this is a fairly longstanding vector (offshoot?) of Reddit; it's been
going on for at least a few years, and was featured on Reddit's blog in August
2012: [http://blog.reddit.com/2012/08/university-of-reddit-
explore-...](http://blog.reddit.com/2012/08/university-of-reddit-explore-
any.html)

Here are the previous Hacker News discussions about it:

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5366423>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4409219>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1479143>

------
androidb
As an ex-reddit user (and ex-ex-digg user) I know why this project isn't as
popular as they thought it would be, it lacks a Cat section, a Meme section, a
<insert cute animal> section, ...

~~~
thejournalizer
Hey now, I totally added cats, memes, and bacon into my class.

------
regularfry
Oh, for heaven's sake. Two Excel courses and an Office 365 course in the
_Computer Science_ section? I do not think those words mean what you think
they mean.

~~~
dewey
Am I missing something?

[http://universityofreddit.com/category/23442/computer-
scienc...](http://universityofreddit.com/category/23442/computer-science)

\- Introduction to C++: A video guided tutorial

\- Intro to MySQL

\- ...

~~~
rrouse
There are two Excel courses and an Office 365 course mixed in with those. They
should be moved to a "Software Application" section or something.

~~~
dm2
I think they're trying to best duplicate a real universities course listings.

------
revorad
I just signed up but I can't tell what this is. Do they have courses on all
these topics? Or is it a forum to discuss courses from other places?

~~~
thejournalizer
It really depends on the teacher. Just make sure you check their class page,
as it often lists where to find the content and if there are live sessions. To
find the class page button, just click the plus sign next to the class name,
and you'll see the button on the bottom right of the expanded area.

------
known
<http://www.ureddit.com/>

